# Llanberis Bomb Store (Wales June 2016 4/9)



## ReverendJT (Jun 28, 2016)

This was the fourth site we visited on our Welsh adventure. To go back to the beginning, click here.

History from the time chamber

During 1939 the Air Ministry was looking to build a large bomb store capable of storing a large amount of ordnance. In Llanberis the Glynrhonwy Isaf slate quarry was sitting disused, upon inspection it was deemed suitable for the Air Ministries needs of storing 18,000lbs of bombs. Following the success of the design employed at Harpur Hill, the Air Ministry decided to employ the same design. The layout of the quarry was a number of deep excavations, linked by tunnels. Due to the depth of the tunnel, the store was built over two levels, and 40ft of broken slate was used as protection. Only the eastern pit was converted to a bomb store, with the western pit remaining undeveloped.
Bombs were transported into the site on narrow gauge railway, and lifts provided access to the upper levels. During the construction of the store, the treasury pressured the designers to reduce costs on the design and speed the construction, this was to lead to disastrous consequences only 6 months after the store was opened. In January, 1942, two thirds of the entire structure collapsed under the weight of the roof. The collapse completely engulfed a train loaded with ordnance, and over 14,000 tonnes of bombs. The comprised approximately 14% of the entire bomb stock of the RAF.
The majority of the bombs were recovered from the site, and the site cleared of collapse debris. No ammo was stored at Llanberis again, the underground sections were abandoned and the open pit used for storage of incendiaries. The depot remained in use throughout the war, and for a number of years after, eventually closing in 1956. However, a small detachment of bomb disposal experts remained to patiently clear the dumped weapons – after the war, a large quantity of weapons had been dumped into the pits. 15 years after the site had closed, the decision was taken to remove all of the unexploded ordnance that was still contained within the site. Upon investigation by navy divers, it was found that a large amount of explosive was found on the bed of one of the pits. 20,000,000 gallons of water was pumped from the lake, and the bed was finally revealed its secrets. Over 350 tonnes of explosives were found, along with 1,400 tonnes of non-explosive ordnance. The site was cleared and then vacated

Explore

This was only supposed to be a half an hour mooch to stretch our legs before moving on the the big one, however as always, it took much longer than expected. Parking spot decided upon and hole located, we walked around the back and before long, found ourselves on top of the stores. I don’t normally make reference to access details in my posts but in the interests of safety I will here – GO ROUND THE FRONT!! We ended up skirting the edge of the stores which I would estimate at being 10-15m from the excavated floor of the stores. We startled a couple who seemed to be checking the place out, who helpfully pointed out the best way down, this place looks a hell of a lot bigger than it did on google maps!! 

Here are some pictures (I managed to leave my torch in the car, so there aren’t as many as I would have liked I’m afraid.
































From here, it was off to Tesco to grab a tarp for Pringle, then somewhere to camp for the night. We struggled on both counts, ending up with a rather fetching shower curtain and a campsite at the top of an all together too steep hill. I had a tantrum!

Feeling fresh(ish) the next morning, we headed for the main event, Denbeigh Asylum


----------



## smiler (Jun 28, 2016)

Shacked up under a shower curtain! I'd get a bit liverish meself, great report and interesting pics your Reverence, most enjoyable, Thanks


----------



## Derelict-UK (Jun 28, 2016)

Haven't been here for years but noce to see it's no longer sealed up!


----------



## ReverendJT (Jun 28, 2016)

smiler said:


> Shacked up under a shower curtain! I'd get a bit liverish meself, great report and interesting pics your Reverence, most enjoyable, Thanks



Haha, me too! Amazingly Pringle was ok with it, I was fed up lugging about my bloody tent.


----------



## bigdirk (Jun 28, 2016)

Great pics again mate! Loving the big graffiti one! 
JT forgot to mention Pringle was also in a hammock.

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## ReverendJT (Jun 28, 2016)

bigdirk said:


> Great pics again mate! Loving the big graffiti one!
> JT forgot to mention Pringle was also in a hammock.



Damn you're right, he was more comfortable than I made it sound!


----------



## bigdirk (Jun 28, 2016)

ReverendJT said:


> Damn you're right, he was more comfortable than I made it sound!


Probably the most comfortable!

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## fluffy5518 (Jun 29, 2016)

You forgot your torch !!! WOT !!
I went back here in March, with Mrs F and (THE NOW TWENTY SOMETHING) kids, just to show them the place. Imagine my surprise on finding it wide open !! It has been sealed good n tight for a few years now and i never expected in any way would there be a way in. So, there was nothing for it than to scale the slate AGAIN and go back to the car for the torches, the tripod and the camera's. This turned what was to be a ten minute peep into a two hour photo frenzy !!!
Moral of the story - ALWAYS be prepared !!
Nice mooch guys, keep it up !!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 30, 2016)

Awesome site!! Great pics.Thanks for sharing


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 7, 2016)

What a fantastic set, I'd not even heard of this place!


----------

